# Lifetime TIVO Destroyed by Hurricane IKE



## bnelson26 (Sep 22, 2008)

I lost my house during Hurricane Ike. My lifetime TIVO recorder was destroyed as well. Is there a TIVO upgrade path or replacement option for such an occurence?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

If it's a Tivo manufactured unit, Tivo will probably replace the unit and transfer the subscription for $50-$150 or so.

Certainly won't hurt to call and ask, as that is really your only option if your unit is truly destroyed.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

As I recall from previous disasters with such losses, all TiVo wanted to see was the insurance claim for the destroyed TiVo and replacement unit, then they would transfer the lifetime service. But of course things may have changed and it's best to call and inquire about what you need to do.


----------



## swechsler (Nov 15, 2007)

When I asked about repairs several months ago, they told me it was a flat fee of $150 for replacement (of the same model), and the subscription may be transferred at no charge. I believe it can even be done online.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

why wouldnt home owners insurance cover this? just explain that the subscription is part of the tivo unit. single cost replacement for both the unit and subscription.

i called my insurance guy just after i got my 2 DT units w/ lifetime on each and got them insured for replacement cost. so if anything happens to them they will get replaced (unit & life sub) and the cost is like fifteen bucks a year.


----------

